# Outdoor cat stomach "bloated", any ideas?



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a "barn cat" (we don't actually have a formal barn, but that's besides the story) who is about 9 months old. Male, not neutered. When I got him last October from a nearby farm he was very skinny but otherwise healthy. In the 5 months I've had him, he's gained weight, grew a bit bigger (he's not a large cat) and is SUPER friendly. He's a good mouser and I've seen him with several "kills" which he's eaten. All good so far.

Last week I noticed his mid-section looked bloated as if he'd just eaten a HUGE meal. The next day it looked the same and I thought it wasn't just a full tummy he had. Now this morning I noticed that he's seeming bony along his spine and hips, a definite change for him. 

I de-worm my outdoor cats (I have 4 total, none of who seem to have the same issue he does) once a month. 

His mood seems mostly normal, but he's not quite as perky as usual. I hate to incur a large expense by taking him to my vet, so I'm trying to exhaust my options here (along with other research) first.

Could this be tapeworm? Since he's an outdoor cat, I don't have an easy way to check out his stool (I don't know where he goes). 

Thoughts?


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

FIP, or roundworms. Id suspect the FIP though. Hes just about the right age unfortunately.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

FIP was my first thought too.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

FIP was my first thought too, but I so hope I'm wrong. 

I lost a kitten to it years ago. It sounds exactly like what took my Snowy.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Just in case anyone reading this doesn't know what FIP is: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_fip.html

I lost a cat to this years ago. I hope this is not what your kitty has, but I strongly suspect it does:-(


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Sure sounds like it. Would also explain why the other cats are fine (they're all 3 years old and older). Darn it all... he's a sweet little guy, too.

So the follow-up question... is this painful to them and how long does it take for them to succumb? I will most likely have him put down, I don't want him to suffer. Besides, my vet can confirm when I take him in.

BTW... thank you all so much for the responses.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

We tried all kinds of gimmicks for ours. Interfuron, Clavamox, plus this other immune-booster whose name I cannot remember. 

All that said, her death was not a peaceful one. I found her, helpless, under our bed, it was an hour before DH could get back with the car, then the vet we took her to (our own was a feline specialist two hours away, and she was in such pain) was ridiculous about putting her down.

If I had it to do over I'd have let her go when her bellly bloated. Yes, the end was painful for her.  That was the first time I ever saw my husband cry, over that poor little baby hurting so. 

FWIW, everyone else was totally fine. But IME, it was an ugly death and I wish I'd never let her go so long.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't think it's painful per say. They tend to get pretty weak and have a poor appetite. It'll definitely be time when he stops eating or interacting with you.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks again. I'll keep you posted on the drama.


----------



## furbabee (Mar 17, 2010)

Oregon Julie said:


> Just in case anyone reading this doesn't know what FIP is: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_fip.html
> 
> I lost a cat to this years ago. I hope this is not what your kitty has, but I strongly suspect it does:-(


THank you i didn't know what it was but now i do. This was very helpful. Furbabee


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Update: Julius kitty died this morning. I had planned to take him to my vet when he stopped eating and became more lethargic, but that didn't really happen. 

I had noticed him slowing down and not going outside much but he was still eating and drinking. In fact, I gave my cats some scrambled eggs yesterday and he gobbled them up! He had still been purring like mad and happy to see us when we went outside.

But this morning he was laying next to my truck in the garage and nearly dead. He was still doing some apnea breathing, but only every minute and a half or so. I moved his body to a more comfortable place, talked to him for a bit and knew that when I come home from work tonight he'll be gone. 

Thank you again for all of your responses. It helped a great deal.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry! I agree with the FIP opinions. I've seen a lot of this through the years I worked at vet's offices. But, it sounds like he was loved and cared for until the end.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

He was absolutely loved and cared for, no doubt. Even though our cats are outdoor dwellers, I de-worm them monthly, treat them for flea and tick (especially since they interact with people and dogs), have a warm, soft bed and food/water always available. We also have them spayed/neutered. They in turn take care of mice and rats (or any other critters that mess around with the chicken coop, etc.) and help me garden. 

Whenever we're working outside, my cats come around and just hang out. Sometimes they even go for walks with us when we take the dogs (although they don't go much past our property boundaries).

We only take in kittens from surrounding farms and we don't have more than 5 at any one time. I usually ask some of my farmer friends in late summer if they have a kitten who is puny and they don't think will make it through the winter. I take those home, fatten them up and they excel at our place. My farmer friends are happy that I take the little ones, they know they'll have a good life.


----------

